# The pics hurt much more than the fall.



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

It WAS my Mitis...


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

*I feel your pain...*

I hope only the bike was hurt. What happened?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

*Here goes..*

I was on the way back from a 30 miler and was crossing a cattle guard to get on to the road to take me back into town. Normally I make sure that I am perpendicular to the metal bars to not have issues. Wasn't really paying attention and came across at an angle, weel slipped and got caught between 2 bars and I wen over. I imagine the bike rotated along the strrt tube and crashed down but I didn't see. Now I have to figure out how to fund a used frame as I'm sure the warranty will not cover even though it is a breag along the weld... I would have HAPPILY taken some road rash if would have saved the bike.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

ouch...at least it had a good life. Orbea may cover that, it's a fairly new frame.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Orbea does have a crash replacement policy


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Don't suppose you know what it is off hand? Couldn't find details on the website...


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

theFuzz said:


> Don't suppose you know what it is off hand? Couldn't find details on the website...



Sorry man, don't know the details. All that I know is a freind of mine crashed his lobular and got a pretty good deal on the one that followed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Sounds like between the LBS and Orbea things will work out. Can't say enough about the service I've received from Rage Cycles in Scottsdale over the years, AMAZING...


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

theFuzz said:


> Don't suppose you know what it is off hand? Couldn't find details on the website...


I broke an Onix last year and the crash replacement was a new frame at Orbea's cost. For my Onix, that would have been $750, but I traded down to a Spirit for $500.

They were very good about it---fast turnaround, no hassle.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*Spirit*



Fredke said:


> I broke an Onix last year and the crash replacement was a new frame at Orbea's cost. For my Onix, that would have been $750, but I traded down to a Spirit for $500.
> 
> They were very good about it---fast turnaround, no hassle.


hey Fredke. What do you think of the Spirit? I got a Spirit Carbon early this year, and I love it. It's incredibly comfortable, and the power goes straight from my legs to the wheel. The geometry suits me nicely, too. I can't say enough nice things about it. I guess the only possible gripe would be that it's a bit heavy, but I don't care none about that.
I don't have a lot to compare it to, having gone to it from a Giant OCR1, but it's great. No more bike lust, at least so far.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

jptaylorsg said:


> hey Fredke. What do you think of the Spirit?


Totally happy with the Spirit. I had had trouble before with steel frames flexing too much in the BB and stays, so I'd get ghost shifting and scraping the chain on the FD. With the Spirit, the frame is stiff enough for me to sprint and stomp up hills in high gears (I weigh 185 on my heavy days) without problems.

Handling is equal to the Onix. Both bicycles are very comfortable for centuries and track very nicely on descents and corners.

The frame is about a pound heavier than my Onix (1650 g vs. 1250 g), but since my own weight fluctuates up and down by 2-3 pounds from day to day during any given week and since I tend to carry 2-3 pounds of water in my bottles, I'm not going to sweat the slightly heavier frame. In fact, since I got it, my speed has increased over a couple of loops I use to track my training, so clearly bicycle weight is not my limiting factor.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

theFuzz said:


> It WAS my Mitis...


Hi Fuzz,

Orbea does not have a specific crash replacement policy. The details of the replacement will be betweeen you and your shop.

Cheers,
Chet
The Bicycle Barn
thebicyclebarn.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

*Replacement is here*

Well the replacement is here and I have been happy with the process. LBS did great and Orbea gave a reasonable price on the replacement...


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

theFuzz said:


> Well the replacement is here and I have been happy with the process. LBS did great and Orbea gave a reasonable price on the replacement...


I'm happy to hear they satisfied you. Before I purchased my Onix I spent some time comparing different models. I was impressed by the way Orbea USA always answered my questions via e-mail promptly (within 24 hours) and honestly. I felt I was dealing with a reputable organization and I still feel that way.


----------



## KarbonPol (Mar 27, 2006)

I have similar frame. I hope, my Mitis will serve me long time.


----------

